# Hi Guys



## Cyprus Si (Oct 12, 2007)

As you've already guessed I've just joined your forum. I'm looking at moving to the Benalmadena area later this year, we live in Cyprus at the moment but need to move closer to Blighty due to relatives getting older. Anyway that's enough about them, I'm trying to find out about starting a car hire business in the area but can't seem to find any info on the web with regards to Permits,Car Age, etc etc. Does anybody know where I can find this out or who I can contact to ask the relevent questions
Thanks


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

Cyprus Si said:


> As you've already guessed I've just joined your forum. I'm looking at moving to the Benalmadena area later this year, we live in Cyprus at the moment but need to move closer to Blighty due to relatives getting older. Anyway that's enough about them, I'm trying to find out about starting a car hire business in the area but can't seem to find any info on the web with regards to Permits,Car Age, etc etc. Does anybody know where I can find this out or who I can contact to ask the relevent questions
> Thanks


Hi Cyprus

Welcome to the forum .. i cant help regarding the car business , but just figured i would give you a warm welcome .


----------



## Cyprus Si (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi BIG Pete,Thanks very much for the warm welcome,any info you can give us regarding accomodation etc.etc would be much appreciated.
Regards Cyprus Si.


----------

